# St. Joe Scallop Report 8/9-11



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

They are pretty picked over in the popular areas... Visibility is crappy but if you work at it you can still find them. Two of us failed to get our limit 3 days in a row (but close each day). 

I'll go two weeks earlier next year.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Photo..
As you can see they were a bit on the small side for this time of year as well.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

spoke to my dad earlier.... bad wind & lots of grass makes for tougher conditions but lots are there.... still not the biggest ones yet...just another week or two...


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Just my luck...heading down there Friday and it's forecasted to rain all weekend!!! How bad was the visibility? How deep of water where you in? Any advice?


----------

